# Microsoft to reveal unannounced Xbox One title at gamescom – rumor



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Microsoft to reveal unannounced Xbox One title at gamescom – rumor
*
Microsoft has said to be revealing a new unannounced Xbox One title at gamescom this month. Stop the bus! It’s a shocker!

Speaking with Gamefront – as translated by GAF – an alleged source close to Microsoft told the site, “”Yes, there will be an unannounced game for Xbox One shown for the first time.”

Yeah, it’s so thin it’s anorexic, but considering recent rumors regarding Microsoft franchises as of late, we could be looking at something interesting if this is true.

For one, what about Phil Spencer’s recent harping about Crackdown?

Or how about what about that rumoured Unreal Engine 4 project over at Lionhead?

Thoughts?


Source: VG24/7


----------

